# Who was originally cast as Aragorn?



## Quickbeam (Dec 17, 2002)

I know for a fact that Viggo Mortensen was _not_ originally cast to play Aragorn.  My wife keeps asking me who was...can anyone get me the answer?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Dec 17, 2002)

I heard it was Stuart Townsend, the guy who played Lestat in QUEEN OF THE DAMNED. 





I'm rather glad they lost him. He's too young, too soft, too pretty. Much more suited to Legolas.

I also read somewhere that both Hugo Weaving and David Bowie were up for Elrond. I'm happy with the Weaving Elrond, but I can't stop thinking about how great Bowie would have been as the king of the elves. It just makes perfect sense to me. He's got the face, the poise, the body, the voice, and he can act his way out of a wet paper bag. 

Plus, it would have put an end to all these "Welcome to Rivendell... MISTER Anderson" NOT-FUNNY-THE FIRST-TIME JOKES.


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Dec 17, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I also read somewhere that both Hugo Weaving and David Bowie were up for Elrond. I'm happy with the Weaving Elrond, but I can't stop thinking about how great Bowie would have been as the king of the elves. It just makes perfect sense to me. He's got the face, the poise, the body, the voice, and he can act his way out of a wet paper bag. *




If they had made the film twenty years ago, I might have agreed.  But have you seen Bowie lately?  He's looking *old*.

I agree about Stuart Townsend.  Far too effete for Aragorn.  Once they got him on set they realized what a terrible mistake they'd made, and fired him.  I want a guy more like Steve McQueen.  (Not in appearance, mind you, but someone lean and tough.  I am pleased with Viggo so far.)


----------



## KenM (Dec 17, 2002)

I remember when I first heard about them doing LOTR, rumor was Sean Connery was going to play Gandalf. I like him, but I am very happy with the whole cast. Ian Holm should have gotten a best supporting for Bilbo.


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 17, 2002)

I've heard PJ state that they'd made a mistake by casting too young for Aragorn originally, and now I know why.  Stuart Townsend would not have been believable in that role, and I say that without attempting to criticize his acting ability.  Thanks for the info -- I can finally answer me dear wife .

As for Sean Connery...I've never heard that rumor, but thank goodness it did not come to pass.  I love the guy, but not as Gandalf!!

David Bowie...um, no thanks.  Elrond may have _been_ old, but Bowie _looks_ old.  That's a problem.

And finally, I think Ian Holm was one of -- if not the -- best cast actors in the entire trilogy.  He is Bilbo.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Dec 17, 2002)

I guess Bowie is too old. That's too bad though... thinking about LABYRINTH-era Bowie as Elrond just makes me all tingly. 

The thought of Sean Connery as Gandalf is totally wrong to me. Ugh. No thanks. 

I like Viggo quite a bit, except... well... when he exclaims certain lines, he sounds very odd. When he says "You cannot wield it!" he sounds like a nasally high school chess team captain.

No offense to nasally high school chess team captains.


----------



## Bamphalas (Dec 17, 2002)

*Stuart Townsend*

_*According to imdb.com:*_

_Daniel Day-Lewis turned down the role of Aragorn.

Stuart Townsend was originally cast as Aragorn, but was replaced by Viggo Mortensen after four days of shooting due to creative differences.

Although David Bowie was said to be keen on playing Elf Lord Elrond, the part went instead to Hugo Weaving._

Additional LOTR Trivia at imdb.com


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Dec 17, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I like Viggo quite a bit, except... well... when he exclaims certain lines, he sounds very odd. When he says "You cannot wield it!" he sounds like a nasally high school chess team captain.*




The funny thing is that his delivery of that line was just fine in the trailer.  In the film it sounded whiny.

8 hours, 3 minutes.


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Dec 17, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *I've heard PJ state that they'd made a mistake by casting too young for Aragorn originally, and now I know why.  Stuart Townsend would not have been believable in that role, and I say that without attempting to criticize his acting ability.  Thanks for the info -- I can finally answer me dear wife .*




I think PJ was being diplomatic - Townsend was dead wrong for the role.  He was well-cast as Lestat.

I'm a huge Sean Connery fan - but I'd have hated seeing him as Gandalf.  I don't think he would have taken the role seriously enough to invest it with the appropriate gravity - and Gandalf demands gravity.  It would have been a too-familiar Sean Connery on the screen, rather than Gandalf.

As it was we got the incomparable Ian McKellen, whose performance no one can question with a straight face.  He _is_ Gandalf.


----------



## Henry (Dec 17, 2002)

Assenpfeffer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think PJ was being diplomatic - Townsend was dead wrong for the role.  He was well-cast as Lestat.
> 
> ...




The question is - could Sean Connery have properly delivered the now-immortal screen line:

_"YOU... SHALL NOT... PASS!"_

So far, I did not see a single mis-cast in this film on the screen. I supposed I shall have to wait until the weekend to see if this is still true.


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 17, 2002)

I think Daniel Day-Lewis would have been good, but Viggo has been great IMO.  I'd say that PJ, and all of us Tolkien fans, got very lucky how things ultimately played out with respect to Aragorn.

And I'd agree with Assenpfeffer & Henry -- Ian McKellan _is_ Gandalf; you'd be hard pressed to find anyone miscast thus far.  I expected something/someone a bit different for Galadriel, but I understand the casting of Cate.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 17, 2002)

I agree 100% that Ian McKellan was perfectly cast as Gandalf. However, if things had gone differently, I could see Patrick Stewart doing that role very well also.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 17, 2002)

Y'know, Daniel Day-Lewis would have been a decent enough choice for Aragorn. I don't think it would have been a perfect choice, though.

I have to say that Sean Bean was one of the best casting choices, as far as I'm concerned. He actually resembles the image of Boromir I'd always had.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Posted by Dr Midnight _
> 
> Plus, it would have put an end to all these "Welcome to Rivendell... MISTER Anderson" NOT-FUNNY-THE FIRST-TIME JOKES.




More than the Matrix, I keep envisioning Hugo as Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.  

Aside from that, I think Mr. Weaving did an excellent job. However, I can't help but wonder if Elrond is wearing high heels under those robes?


----------



## Black Omega (Dec 18, 2002)

While I do very much enjoy Sean Connery and Patrick Stewart as actors, they also have the added burden that when you see them, you see Sean Connery and Patrick Stewart.  I couldn't pick Ian Mckellen  out of a crowd before FotR and thus it was very easy to only see him as Gandalf.  

Of course, I could be wrong.  I'd never have guessed Gimli was Rhys-Davies.


----------



## Welverin (Dec 18, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *I have to say that Sean Bean was one of the best casting choices, as far as I'm concerned. He actually resembles the image of Boromir I'd always had. *




Best character in fellowship.


----------



## Apok (Dec 19, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *I agree 100% that Ian McKellan was perfectly cast as Gandalf. However, if things had gone differently, I could see Patrick Stewart doing that role very well also. *




Really?  I dunno, for some reason I can picture Patrick Stewart as Denethor more easily than as Gandalf. Sir Ian McKellan is a superb actor and he pulls the roll of marvelously.  As others have stated, he _ is _ Gandalf.


----------



## Castellan (Dec 19, 2002)

I would have preferred to see Michelle Pfeiffer as Galadriel. Cate Blanchett just isn't the radiant beauty that Tolkien's words describe...


----------



## Dr Midnight (Dec 19, 2002)

Castellan said:
			
		

> *I would have preferred to see Michelle Pfeiffer as Galadriel. Cate Blanchett just isn't the radiant beauty that Tolkien's words describe... *



WHAT?? Michelle Pf... Mich... Cate Blanchett just isn't the radiant b... 

How's Gandalf? I know McKellen just doesn't carry the weight of a wizard all that well... hey, I know, how about Rip Taylor?

I am baffled.


----------



## Ziona (Dec 19, 2002)

I second that, Doc!!


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 19, 2002)

Apok said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Really?  I dunno, for some reason I can picture Patrick Stewart as Denethor more easily than as Gandalf. Sir Ian McKellan is a superb actor and he pulls the roll of marvelously.  As others have stated, he  is  Gandalf. *




First, like I said, McKellan is Gandalf. I won't argue that. However, I knew of McKellan before LotR - most notably in Gods and Monsters - and like the best actors, he is able to submerge himself into the role to the point you see the character, not the actor. I think Stewart can also do that. What's problematic is that Trek fans, even casual ones, often can't get past the fact they're seeing Captain Picard. I know I've been like that. But remove that unique bit of pop cultural baggage, and you have a Shakespearean actor in Stewart that I feel could have played Gandalf quite well, to the point you would see Gandalf, not Picard - or Stewart. The reason I can't see Stewart playing Denethor is what makes him a good choice for Gandalf - Stewart has a natural warmth to him that makes him instantly likable. McKellan also has that quality. Denethor needs an actor that is less instantly likable, but at the same time instantly commands respect.

When I heard Cate Blanchett was playing Galadriel, I thought it was perfect casting. I still do. I will say, though, that Michelle Pfeiffer would also have been a good choice.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Dec 19, 2002)

I don't remember where I had heard this and it could have been nothing but rumour...  that Sean Connery, Patrick Stewart, and Tom Baker might get the role of Gandalf.  I will agree that Sir Ian McKellen  *is* Gandalf, he is the perfect choice (of course I'm saying this after seeing FotR and loved it!).

I have not been disappointed with any casting choices so far.  A little bit of an older actor for Aragorn might have been better for the character but Viggo has been superb so far and made the role his.

Cate Blanchett is the kind of actress that you either love the way she looks or you don't.  I belong to the former.  I loved her in everything I've seen her in.

I've got tickets to TTT for Dec. 19 12 Noon! Just 10 and a half hours to go!!!!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Dec 19, 2002)

I like Cate Blanchett.  She's a fantastic actress.  She's beautiful.  She played the part of Galadriel perfectly.  _But_...

She _doesn't look elven_.

I think she was--in terms of _appearance only_, not acting ability--the biggest miscast of the movies.  She's beautiful, yes, but it's not an elven beauty.  Her features aren't right for it.

That said, I can't think of who might've been better.  If she were ten years younger, I'd say Mira Furlan (Delenn on Babylon 5) would have been _perfect_, but now...  *shrug*


----------



## Zander (Dec 19, 2002)

*SPOILERS BELOW FOR THE FotR*



			
				Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> *I don't remember where I had heard this and it could have been nothing but rumour...  that Sean Connery, Patrick Stewart, and Tom Baker might get the role of Gandalf.  I will agree that Sir Ian McKellen  is Gandalf, he is the perfect choice (of course I'm saying this after seeing FotR and loved it!).*




At the risk of throwing a cat among the pigeons, I disagree. McKellan doesn't have the presence the role requires. It's a combination of his bearing and his voice that makes me feel he fails to portray the protective, avuncular character Gandalf is in the books (The Hobbit and LotR). When he meets his end, I thought "good riddance". I was rooting for the Balrog!

Stewart would have made a better Gandalf. He has the demeanour of a leader which the role of Gandalf requires. McKellan doesn't. I don't think Connery would have been good for the part - he doesn't do 'worried' very well.  Tom Baker has the voice, but I'm not sure he portrays emotions very realistically. 



			
				Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> *
> I have not been disappointed with any casting choices so far.  A little bit of an older actor for Aragorn might have been better for the character but Viggo has been superb so far and made the role his. *




I had misgivings about Weaving as Elrond the first time I saw FotR. But when I saw the film again and re-read the book, his performance grew on me. 

Mortensen was fine as Aragorn - he certainly looked the part IMO - but I would have preferred if he hadn't used an American accent. I suppose the fact that he was called in at such short notice meant he didn't have time to do the necessary voice training. A pity.  

Bloom was trying too hard as Legolas. There was one point in FotR where he's running and he's trying to make it distinctive (which it is). Will all elves run like that in the three films? I doubt it.

I thought the actor who played Sam (Sean Astin?) did a good job, except a couple of times when his accent slipped.

Christopher Lee was simply brilliant as Saruman. They couldn't have cast better. Can you imagine how much more dramatic the conflict between Saruman and Gandalf would have been if it had been Lee vs Stewart?



			
				Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> *
> Cate Blanchett is the kind of actress that you either love the way she looks or you don't.  I belong to the former.  I loved her in everything I've seen her in.*




I thought she was OK. Sygourney (sp?) Weaver might have been a good choice, but perhaps she's too old. Also, I'm not sure she could have done the voice.



			
				Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> *
> I've got tickets to TTT for Dec. 19 12 Noon! Just 10 and a half hours to go!!!!   *




I'll be seeing it at exactly the same time.  I'm eight hours ahead, and the film starts here at 8pm (noon your time).


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 19, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Y'know, Daniel Day-Lewis would have been a decent enough choice for Aragorn. I don't think it would have been a perfect choice, though.
> 
> I have to say that Sean Bean was one of the best casting choices, as far as I'm concerned. He actually resembles the image of Boromir I'd always had. *



Well, except that he's blond and has a beard!    Gondor men were always described as dark-haired and clean-shaven.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 19, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *While I do very much enjoy Sean Connery and Patrick Stewart as actors, they also have the added burden that when you see them, you see Sean Connery and Patrick Stewart.  I couldn't pick Ian Mckellen  out of a crowd before FotR and thus it was very easy to only see him as Gandalf.
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong.  I'd never have guessed Gimli was Rhys-Davies. *



Never saw X-Men?  Also, both when I hear Gimli and Treebeard, I just want to shout out "Sala!"


----------



## ninthcouncil (Dec 19, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Denethor needs an actor that is less instantly likable, but at the same time instantly commands respect.
> When I heard Cate Blanchett was playing Galadriel, I thought it was perfect casting. I still do. I will say, though, that Michelle Pfeiffer would also have been a good choice. *




It was rumoured for a while that Donald Sutherland was up for the Denethor part - I'd have liked to have seen that. He has gravitas but can also be really creepy. The mad old steward would have been right up his street.

Pfeiffer as Galadriel? No, can't see it. She couldn't have pulled off the suppressed power and potential threat, she's just too pristine.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 19, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *
> Well, except that he's blond and has a beard!    Gondor men were always described as dark-haired and clean-shaven. *




Dunedain were described that way, true. There had been some intermarrying between Gondor and Rohan, though, so even the most direct lines (except for the northern Dunedain) would likely not have been "classically" Dunedain in appearance. Regardless, I always pictured Boromir pretty much like he appears in the film. Perhaps a bit beefier.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Dec 19, 2002)

The other rumors I had heard were:

Ethan Hawke as Faramir
Uma Thurman as Galadriel

The Patrick Stewart/Sean Connery/Tom Baker stuff was clearly just fan-boy sci fi fan talking.  _Tom Baker?_  He hasn't been in anything of consequence in decades!  I mean, I loved him in Dr. Who, but really...


----------



## Fyrie (Dec 20, 2002)

As a uber David Bowie fan, I can say that he would have been terrible at the part. Everything that Bowie does is larger-than-life.  

Aside - Don't think bowie looks too old.  The guy is like 54.  He looks pretty good for that age.  He definately has the 1/2-elvish looks about him too.


----------



## Fyrie (Dec 20, 2002)

Kid,

I *think* I remember reading a quote from Tom Baker where he said that he received the script, but he refused to try out due to the 18 month shooting schedule.  Something about he didnt' want to be away from his wife that long.  I'm sure someone can pull a reference to that.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 20, 2002)

Zander said:
			
		

> *Stewart would have made a better Gandalf. He has the demeanour of a leader which the role of Gandalf requires. McKellan doesn't. I don't think Connery would have been good for the part - he doesn't do 'worried' very well.  Tom Baker has the voice, but I'm not sure he portrays emotions very realistically.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Can you imagine how much more dramatic the conflict between Saruman and Gandalf would have been if it had been Lee vs Stewart?*



No, Stewart would not have made a better Gandalf.  He can't act, which is a prime requirement for the role.

Well, I should re-phrase that.  He plays his one character very well.  But whether is Gurney Halleck, Jean-Luc Picard, Charles Xavier, or whomever, they're all the same.

Pox on Stewart anywhere near PJ's LotR trilogy!


----------



## Sulimo (Dec 20, 2002)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *No, Stewart would not have made a better Gandalf.  He can't act, which is a prime requirement for the role.
> 
> Well, I should re-phrase that.  He plays his one character very well.  But whether is Gurney Halleck, Jean-Luc Picard, Charles Xavier, or whomever, they're all the same.
> 
> Pox on Stewart anywhere near PJ's LotR trilogy! *




He can, or at least could. Just check out I Claudius for one example.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 20, 2002)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *No, Stewart would not have made a better Gandalf.  He can't act, which is a prime requirement for the role.
> 
> Well, I should re-phrase that.  He plays his one character very well.  But whether is Gurney Halleck, Jean-Luc Picard, Charles Xavier, or whomever, they're all the same.
> 
> Pox on Stewart anywhere near PJ's LotR trilogy! *




Stewart is a fine Shakespearean actor. The trouble is, he's been miscast for just about everything he's done in film and TV besides Trek and a handful of other projects. When I do my own LotR series of films, I will definitely cast Stewart as Gandalf just to spite ya!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 20, 2002)

Sulimo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He can, or at least could. Just check out I Claudius for one example. *



OK, I may just do that.  There's one other thing I've seen him in (besides *Dune*, *ST:TNG*, and *X-Men*), but I can't remember what it is.

I'm visiting relatives for Christmas, so some rentals may be in order, what with all the free time.




[edit - fix bad punctuation]


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 20, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Stewart is a fine Shakespearean actor. The trouble is, he's been miscast for just about everything he's done in film and TV besides Trek and a handful of other projects. When I do my own LotR series of films, I will definitely cast Stewart as Gandalf just to spite ya!   *



I look forward to it seeing your vision on screen! 

Who else would you cast, especially in the roles missing from PJ's version (Tom B., etc.)?

Maybe I should try my hand at a musical version, just so I can cast J-Lo as Galadriel and Placido Domingo as Gimli.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 20, 2002)

Y'know who I would cast as Wormtongue? Christopher Walken. Think about it a while.

Tom Bombadil is a tough one. Nathan Lane, off the top of my head.


----------



## Droogie (Dec 20, 2002)

Never have I seen such perfect casting for so many roles in one film like in FotR. The dodgiest casting for me is Sean Astin as Sam, since he sounds like he struggles the most with the required accent. But even he does a decent job. 

Cate IS Galadriel. She oozes of inner strength and wisdom. 
Ian Mckellen is Gandalf. I can't think of anyone else who could play him.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Dec 20, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The question is - could Sean Connery have properly delivered the now-immortal screen line:
> 
> ...




While I openly agree that Sir Ian was the best choice for the role (and that is simply delivered a spot-on perfect Gandalf), and that Sean Connery would have been a Bad choice...  that line, from Sean Connery..  the Balrog might have just up and turned around.


----------



## Mark (Dec 20, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Y'know who I would cast as Wormtongue? Christopher Walken. Think about it a while.
> 
> Tom Bombadil is a tough one. Nathan Lane, off the top of my head. *




Walken has become too much of a caricature of himself and would have brought even more complaints than the casting of Elrond, IMO.  I think that Brad Dourif did a tremendous job as Grima.  In the short amount of screen time he actually had, he managed to pack quite a range of emotional and subtext.  My two favorite moments are his look when Eomer asks what he really wants from Saruman as his treasure, and the split second where he realizes the size of Saruman's Army.  You can almost hear him wondering if he helped create a monster  Though we all know Saruman would have managed with or without him, that particular take on the look speaks to Grima's arrogance even as he realizes that he has helped bring the destruction of his own race to Middle Earth (or so anyone would have thoughts upon viewing the masses of orcs).


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 20, 2002)

The thing is, as others have pointed out, it seems like Grima is too...villainous looking. I like Brad Dourif, but I guess I've seen him in so many roles where he plays a craven or sinister or simply insane character that it seems like the casting of him for Wormtongue was typecasting. It would have been more interesting had he been someone you naturally want to trust, or someone who was very magnetic. Apparently he had to have those qualities, since Theoden fell under his sway, and Theoden wasn't a dummy. He comes off that way in the book initially mostly because we see him through the eyes of Eomer and Eowyn, who have seen through his lies. I'm not saying it was horrible casting, just that it would have been interesting to see Dourif play against type if he was going to be in this film anyway. Heck, maybe even as Elrond (which I also thought was well-cast; I'm just thinking out loud). He has an odd, otherworldy air about him, and it's hard to place his age. Of course, one could rationalize that Grima was, indeed, as magnetic as he must have been to influence Theoden some time back, and descended gradually into how he looks in the film.

I think Walken is still very capable of giving strong performances. He just hasn't been cast in much of anything good lately.


----------



## Mark (Dec 20, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Of course, one could rationalize that Grima was, indeed, as magnetic as he must have been to influence Theoden some time back, and descended gradually into how he looks in the film.
> 
> I think Walken is still very capable of giving strong performances. He just hasn't been cast in much of anything good lately. *




I must agree on both counts here.

I'm not all that familiar with his previous work, so my first instinct on seeing him wasn't regarding anything he had previously done.

Walken is very capable, and we haven't seen him utilized to his potential (IMO), but let's also consider that he will always have that Jersey Accent no matter what he does.  There are some accents that will pass in fantasy films (and, as an aside, in Shakespeare) and there are some accents that will take the audience out of the moment no matter how good the actor.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 20, 2002)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *OK, I may just do that.  There's one other thing I've seen him in (besides Dune, ST:TNG, and X-Men), but I can't remember what it is.
> 
> I'm visiting relatives for Christmas, so some rentals may be in order, what with all the free time.*




Patric Stewart was in Excalibur. He is a very accomplished actor who is suffering from the Star Trek curse. Not to say that Shatner or Nemoy were good actors but talk about being typecast.

Sean Connery is a very good actor when he chooses to be (which hasn't been very often lately). The problem with Connery is that he has a tendency to play every role as Sean Connery instead of acting out a character. He also has a tendency to walk through roles without actually putting a effort into acting (Highlander 2 for example, of course you can't hold that one against him). The big thing about Connery (along with some of the other actors/actresses mentioned) is the huge price tag they have. They did a wonderful job casting with a budget.


----------



## ninthcouncil (Dec 20, 2002)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *Ethan Hawke as Faramir
> Uma Thurman as Galadriel
> *




Thurman as Eowyn, actually. This was more than just a rumour, but UT pulled out and Ethan, being Mr Uma, went with her. Not sure this wasn't a good thing - I've got nothing against the lovely Uma, but she's a bit ethereal to make a good Saxon (sorry, Rohirrim) warrior lass, and Ethan also strikes me as a bit wet for a Captain of Gondor.


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Dec 20, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Y'know who I would cast as Wormtongue? Christopher Walken. Think about it a while.*




My choice was Rowan Atkinson.



> *Tom Bombadil is a tough one. Nathan Lane, off the top of my head. *




Brian Blessed.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 20, 2002)

Assenpfeffer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My choice was Rowan Atkinson.
> 
> ...




Interesting choices. I'll think about 'em a while.


----------



## ninthcouncil (Dec 20, 2002)

Assenpfeffer said:
			
		

> *Brian Blessed. *




Funnily enough, 25 years ago when I first read LotR, Brian Blessed was how I imagined _Borimir_


----------



## rgard (Dec 23, 2002)

I've enjoyed all of the differents posts on who could have/would have/should have played whomever.

Brian Blessed could have played Gimli well.  

My friends and I narrowed down (yep, fantasy fan dreaming) the Gandalf role to Sean Connery or Sam Neil.

Also, we would never had thought of Sean Bean as Boromir (always thought he was a bit beefier as somebody else said), but Sean carries the role so very well.

Of course we haven't seen the RotK yet, but I do believe PJ has hit this perfectly from the casting to the special effects, to the location to the very clever idea of filming all in one fell swoop.

I'm a happy LotR camper.


----------



## rgard (Dec 23, 2002)

Beyond the casting, has anybody been surprised by any of the special effects critters or scenes/back drops?

Only 2 from TTT surprised me:   

1.  The oliphants and their 4 tusks and immense size.
2.  The worgs.  They seemed abit hyena like...less wolf-like than I expected.

Don't get me wrong...I am thrilled with the portrayal, but both were slightly different than I expected.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Greybar (Dec 23, 2002)

> The question is - could Sean Connery have properly delivered the now-immortal screen line:  "YOU... SHALL NOT... PASS!"




This is my absolutely favorite line from Fellowship.  It has a wonderful desperation and dedication all at the same time.  He doesn't know if he can beat the Balrog.  "There are things against which I have not been tested."

His performance as Gandalf is now burned in my memory.  I'll add to the chorus: He *is* Gandalf.

John


----------



## NeonWolf (Dec 25, 2002)

> _I have to say that Sean Bean was one of the best casting choices, as far as I'm concerned. He actually resembles the image of Boromir I'd always had. _




Did you notice just how much Faramir (David Wenham) and Boromir (Sean Bean) look alike. Excellent casting for two brothers.


----------

